# Question re: beds/Royal Regency, Paris



## Carol C (Aug 5, 2011)

TUG reviews are lacking in info about the actual studio units & beds. The RCI site says: 
"Units comprise studios for 2 with double sofa bed "

Has anyone here on TUG stayed in a studio at the Royal Regency in Vincennes? Specifically, is there just a sofabed to sleep on...or is there also a "real" bed? Thanks!


----------

